# Van Cleef & Arpels Care and Maintenance thread



## Notorious Pink

Hi, everyone, I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread to discuss the different types of stones VCA uses and how to care for our beautiful pieces. Some stones are softer or more delicate than others; some stones cannot get wet. This is great information to know when we are deciding what to purchase next and also once we have our latest treasure!


----------



## fashion_junky

I'm glad you started this thread, as I've been wondering how to clean my turquoise 5 motif bracelet. The white gold has lost it's shine, but turquoise is one of those stones that can't get wet. Any ideas on how to restore the shine in the white gold while protecting the turquoise motifs?


----------



## russianpenguin

I would like to know too.


----------



## HeidiDavis

I don't have anything to contribute about cleaning and maintenance as I've just started collecting VCA, but I think this an awesome idea for a thread.  Hopefully those with more experience will chime in and we can make this a really great resource!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

So far all I do is polish the stones with a soft cleaning cloth 
For the dismond pieces I use jewelry cleaner.


----------



## ChaneLisette

My brother bought a really nice ultrasonic cleaner that only uses warm water to clean. I have used this for my jewelry with stones other than diamonds.   It is amazing how clean and shiny everything gets.


----------



## Valentinegirl

You cannot use an ultrasonic cleaner to clean any of the stones in the alhambra line. If the WG is now dull, you need to return it to VCA and see what they can do.  I believe they may have to take the turquoise out and then polish and replate it. It should cost quite a bit. There's little to be done with WG since it's plated in rhodium. A polish cloth won't do anything for it. If it were Yellow Gold, it could be polished. However, since turquoise is very porous you still much make sure no polish touches turquoise, because if it does, the stone is ruined since it will absorb color easily. Best to bring it back to VCA and let them do it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Definitely need a list of which stones cannot get wet!


----------



## Valentinegirl

carnelian, tiger's eye, turquoise, onyx, MOP, all those stones are not to be dunked in water. You need to call VCA. Don't fool around with these type of stones, you can easily ruin the jewelry in the alhambra setting. Diamonds are okay, but I don't think it's advisable to put them in an ultrasonic cleaner, because you have little beads around the diamonds and you may knock the diamond out of it's setting after a few times. It's best you ask VCA how to clean these. The YG and diamonds can be easily cleaned with a polishing cloth. WG cannot be polished due to the rhodium plating. YG and diamonds are easy to clean with professional red rouge or other polishes. Or you can simply buy a professional polishing cloth. The alhambra settings are very delicate. All stones that are like a rock (turquoise/tiger's eye/Malachite, etc. ) these are not hard core diamonds. THey are porous stones and can be ruined easily.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Valentinegirl said:


> carnelian, tiger's eye, turquoise, onyx, MOP, all those stones are not to be dunked in water. You need to call VCA. Don't fool around with these type of stones, you can easily ruin the jewelry in the alhambra setting. Diamonds are okay, but I don't think it's advisable to put them in an ultrasonic cleaner, because you have little beads around the diamonds and you may knock the diamond out of it's setting after a few times. It's best you ask VCA how to clean these. The YG and diamonds can be easily cleaned with a polishing cloth. WG cannot be polished due to the rhodium plating. YG and diamonds are easy to clean with professional red rouge or other polishes. Or you can simply buy a professional polishing cloth. The alhambra settings are very delicate. All stones that are like a rock (turquoise/tiger's eye/Malachite, etc. ) these are not hard core diamonds. THey are porous stones and can be ruined easily.




You can't get carnelian wet? I really never heard that before. I knew about malachite, and it's why I really never considered it, but didn't know it was a no no for carnelian as well. 

What about MOP? I've seen a lady wear it in my hot yoga class, but I'd always assumed only the plain pg or yg were the most durable with least worry that you could wear whenever.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> You can't get carnelian wet? I really never heard that before. I knew about malachite, and it's why I really never considered it, but didn't know it was a no no for carnelian as well.
> 
> What about MOP? I've seen a lady wear it in my hot yoga class, but I'd always assumed only the plain pg or yg were the most durable with least worry that you could wear whenever.



I always thought that both carnelian and onyx were pretty durable. 
The mop surprises me since its perpetually wet until harvested, being the shell of a sea creature...


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> I always thought that both carnelian and onyx were pretty durable.
> The mop surprises me since its perpetually wet until harvested, being the shell of a sea creature...



We asked about MOP and water damage because our daughters wear their sweets pendants almost every day. It is ok to take a shower with MOP jewelry if you forget to take it off, but they should be dried off right away. We heard stories about French women who go on holiday to St Tropez and swim in the sea with their MOP and come back to the store complaining that their MOP pieces are defective. Apparently, water can make the MOP shrink and pull away from the clover setting and you will see gaps between the MOP and the gold.  So shrinkage is the main concern with MOP and water.


----------



## goldengirl123

texasgirliegirl said:


> I always thought that both carnelian and onyx were pretty durable.
> The mop surprises me since its perpetually wet until harvested, being the shell of a sea creature...



For what it's worth, I wear my carnelian sweet bracelet 24/7, including the shower, and haven't noticed any issues.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Very interesting about the Alhambra not being able to go in water. I have not noticed any issues but will take precautions from here on out.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> We asked about MOP and water damage because our daughters wear their sweets pendants almost every day. It is ok to take a shower with MOP jewelry if you forget to take it off, but they should be dried off right away. We heard stories about French women who go on holiday to St Tropez and swim in the sea with their MOP and come back to the store complaining that their MOP pieces are defective. Apparently, water can make the MOP shrink and pull away from the clover setting and you will see gaps between the MOP and the gold.  So shrinkage is the main concern with MOP and water.



These are referred to as airlines and can often be seen in older vintage alhambra pieces.


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> These are referred to as airlines and can often be seen in older vintage alhambra pieces.



Thanks for the correct term! Our SA & GM in Paris couldn't translate the term in English but called it shrinking and gaps. She had really funny stories of people not caring for their jewelry properly and bringing them back complaining of defects!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mutiny said:


> So shrinkage is the main concern with MOP and water.




I am SO not going there, but Seinfeld. [emoji12]


----------



## Mutiny

bbc said:


> i am so not going there, but seinfeld. [emoji12]



lol &#128514;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mutiny said:


> Thanks for the correct term! Our SA & GM in Paris couldn't translate the term in English but called it shrinking and gaps. She had really funny stories of people not caring for their jewelry properly and bringing them back complaining of defects!



That's not nice &#128551;


----------



## Mutiny

texasgirliegirl said:


> That's not nice &#128551;



Yeah I know! But I'm so careful with my precious VCA jewelry that I couldn't imagine being so nonchalant about it. Their customer service is superb so they did repair the damages but they were just surprised how people think that jewelry can withstand so much abuse. This is a great thread to educate everyone about proper care & maintenance of our VCA.


----------



## valnsw

Valentinegirl said:


> carnelian, tiger's eye, turquoise, onyx, MOP, all those stones are not to be dunked in water. You need to call VCA. Don't fool around with these type of stones, you can easily ruin the jewelry in the alhambra setting. Diamonds are okay, but I don't think it's advisable to put them in an ultrasonic cleaner, because you have little beads around the diamonds and you may knock the diamond out of it's setting after a few times. It's best you ask VCA how to clean these. The YG and diamonds can be easily cleaned with a polishing cloth. WG cannot be polished due to the rhodium plating. YG and diamonds are easy to clean with professional red rouge or other polishes. Or you can simply buy a professional polishing cloth. The alhambra settings are very delicate. All stones that are like a rock (turquoise/tiger's eye/Malachite, etc. ) these are not hard core diamonds. THey are porous stones and can be ruined easily.



This is why I'm hesitant to get 10 motifs in any of the stones listed. I think I can pretty much handle a single motif but 10 motifs... Not that I'm rough with my jewelry and I certainly never well any of them 24/7. 

I presume will need to polish / clean them after accumulation of body oil, sweat, dust etc. 

Iirc, I think the stones should not be in contact with perfume as well?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

valnsw said:


> This is why I'm hesitant to get 10 motifs in any of the stones listed. I think I can pretty much handle a single motif but 10 motifs... Not that I'm rough with my jewelry and I certainly never well any of them 24/7.
> 
> I presume will need to polish / clean them after accumulation of body oil, sweat, dust etc.
> 
> Iirc, I think the stones should not be in contact with perfume as well?


Please don't be afraid to get a 10 motif in the stone that you love. 
I've collected every one ( except for chalcedony) and have had absolutely no issues. That said, I do take good care of my jewelry. I never allow it to get wet and I remove it each night and place each piece back into its special light green soft carrier...and that goes into its original box.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Please don't be afraid to get a 10 motif in the stone that you love.
> 
> I've collected every one ( except for chalcedony) and have had absolutely no issues. That said, I do take good care of my jewelry. I never allow it to get wet and I remove it each night and place each piece back into its special light green soft carrier...and that goes into its original box.




Hmm...if I know I'm going to be wearing it again the next morning, I have a separate velvet-lined jewelry box where I put the day's jewelry. I keep the VCA polishing cloth in there, and I just lay the necklace down on it with nothing touching the necklace. That should be ok, right?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Hmm...if I know I'm going to be wearing it again the next morning, I have a separate velvet-lined jewelry box where I put the day's jewelry. I keep the VCA polishing cloth in there, and I just lay the necklace down on it with nothing touching the necklace. That should be ok, right?


Of course that should be ok. 
Sometimes I just lay mine in a drawer...but never for more than a few days. I Would never wish for anything to ever get stolen and while we have security measures I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## russianpenguin

Has anyone had any issues with the care of letterwood?


----------



## NewBe

texasgirliegirl said:


> So far all I do is polish the stones with a soft cleaning cloth
> For the dismond pieces I use jewelry cleaner.



Can you define "soft cleaning cloth"?  Is there particular brand or place you would get these cleaning cloth?  

thanks.


----------



## NewBe

BBC said:


> Hmm...if I know I'm going to be wearing it again the next morning, I have a separate velvet-lined jewelry box where I put the day's jewelry. I keep the VCA polishing cloth in there, and I just lay the necklace down on it with nothing touching the necklace. That should be ok, right?



When you purchase the VCA items, did the boutique also gave you VCA polishing cloth?  i didn't see any cloth that came w the Vintage Alhambra piece that i purchase. =(


----------



## leechiyong

Are there any special considerations for a pink gold piece without stones?  Is it solely an alloy or is it plated like WG?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

russianpenguin said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the care of letterwood?



I have had no issues with mine.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NewBe said:


> When you purchase the VCA items, did the boutique also gave you VCA polishing cloth?  i didn't see any cloth that came w the Vintage Alhambra piece that i purchase. =(



My SA gave me one.


----------



## HeidiDavis

NewBe said:


> When you purchase the VCA items, did the boutique also gave you VCA polishing cloth?  i didn't see any cloth that came w the Vintage Alhambra piece that i purchase. =(


 



I would definitely ask your SA for one.  I didn't get a polishing cloth the first time I purchased something, but I received one (without asking) the second time I bought a piece.  I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it.  I think they include one if they think of it.  I wouldn't expect it to be a problem for VCA to give/send you one.


----------



## NewBe

HeidiDavis said:


> I would definitely ask your SA for one.  I didn't get a polishing cloth the first time I purchased something, but I received one (without asking) the second time I bought a piece.  I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it.  I think they include one if they think of it.  I wouldn't expect it to be a problem for VCA to give/send you one.



I see. I got those pieces while I was in paris. I thought the SA mentioned she was giving me something (either travel pouch or cleaning cloth, don't quite remember or maybe I misheard). I will email her and see if she can mail internationally to me. Thanks


----------



## texasgirliegirl

The cleaning cloth my Sa gave me is black. It rolls up and has ties.


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> Can you define "soft cleaning cloth"?  Is there particular brand or place you would get these cleaning cloth?
> 
> thanks.




Selvyt cloths are excellent.


----------



## nightshade

leechiyong said:


> Are there any special considerations for a pink gold piece without stones?  Is it solely an alloy or is it plated like WG?



I don't believe the YG/PG pieces are plated like WG, and I've been advised by several helpful PF'ers that PG (and I would assume, YG) pieces without stones would make for fantastic everyday-wear jewellery items that require minimal care


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I believe that Nightshade is correct. 
The wg pieces are rhodium plated to keep them bright and shiny.


----------



## NewBe

hopingoneday said:


> Selvyt cloths are excellent.



Thank you hopingoneday, HeidiDavis, and texasgirliegirl.  I emailed my SA and hopefully she will mail me one.  Maybe i'm weird...it feels better when things come in "sets".  but at least i know i can get selvyt cloths to do the job. thanks so much.


----------



## russianpenguin

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have had no issues with mine.


Hi do you just wipe the letterwood with a dry/damp cloth? Thanks


----------



## hopingoneday

NewBe said:


> Thank you hopingoneday, HeidiDavis, and texasgirliegirl.  I emailed my SA and hopefully she will mail me one.  Maybe i'm weird...it feels better when things come in "sets".  but at least i know i can get selvyt cloths to do the job. thanks so much.




I know exactly what you mean!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

russianpenguin said:


> Hi do you just wipe the letterwood with a dry/damp cloth? Thanks



I have only worn my Letterwood necklaces few times and have kept them in their boxes, protected from light and dust, locked in the safe. For cleaning I eoukd just gently wipe it with the dust cloth. My SA has assured me that this exotic wood is very hard and durable but I would not immerse it in water not jewelry cleaner. A damp cloth should be fine as long as you dry it immediately. In fact, I wouldnt be too obsessed with cleaning the piece every time you wear it as you could potentially damage any piece if you over do it.


----------



## leechiyong

nightshade said:


> I don't believe the YG/PG pieces are plated like WG, and I've been advised by several helpful PF'ers that PG (and I would assume, YG) pieces without stones would make for fantastic everyday-wear jewellery items that require minimal care


Thanks for the info!

I know that there are concerns with Cartier PG (among others) fading to a more yellow tone.  Has anyone had this happen with VCA?  I also noticed a spot on the clasp that is substantially more yellow than pink, but it does look more like a drop of YG was left in mold rather than it turning.


----------



## Florasun

Mutiny said:


> We asked about MOP and water damage because our daughters wear their sweets pendants almost every day. It is ok to take a shower with MOP jewelry if you forget to take it off, but they should be dried off right away. We heard stories about French women who go on holiday to St Tropez and swim in the sea with their MOP and come back to the store complaining that their MOP pieces are defective. Apparently, water can make the MOP shrink and pull away from the clover setting and you will see gaps between the MOP and the gold.  So shrinkage is the main concern with MOP and water.



This is interesting! I have seen several used Alhambra items for sale where there were gaps between the stone and the setting. I assumed that either it was a fake or that maybe vintage pieces weren't crafted as well as they are now. Thank you for the information.


----------



## doloresmia

Hey there, does anyone know whether I can get a necklace repaired at vca neiman marcus sf? I don't have a store in my state. I could ship to Bh, but prefer to drop off.


----------



## Valentinegirl

you should not be showering with MOP on. It states on the VCA website that you are NOT to get these type of stones wet.  All jewelry should be taken off and put back in it's box when not in use.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have only worn my Letterwood necklaces few times and have kept them in their boxes, protected from light and dust, locked in the safe. For cleaning I eoukd just gently wipe it with the dust cloth. My SA has assured me that this exotic wood is very hard and durable but I would not immerse it in water not jewelry cleaner. A damp cloth should be fine as long as you dry it immediately. In fact, I wouldnt be too obsessed with cleaning the piece every time you wear it as you could potentially damage any piece if you over do it.




That's a concern for me, TGG...carnelian seems to show EVERY. Bit of dirt so I find myself polishing it with the cloth almost every day....the large Frivole, too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> That's a concern for me, TGG...carnelian seems to show EVERY. Bit of dirt so I find myself polishing it with the cloth almost every day....the large Frivole, too.



Try not to stress out too much. Just this week I noticed that my mop appeared a bit dingy so I swished it around in soapy water, gently scrubbed each motif with an old toothbrush and then carefully dried/ polished each clover. 
Good as new!
I really don't worry about occasional cleaning. Also, nobody is ever going to notice every speck of dust like you will. They will be too distracted by your gorgeous necklace &#128521;


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> Try not to stress out too much. Just this week I noticed that my mop appeared a bit dingy so I swished it around in soapy water, gently scrubbed each motif with an old toothbrush and then carefully dried/ polished each clover.
> 
> Good as new!
> 
> I really don't worry about occasional cleaning. Also, nobody is ever going to notice every speck of dust like you will. They will be too distracted by your gorgeous necklace [emoji6]




TGG, I do the soap and toothbrush with all my diamond jewelry...do you think it's ok to do it with the carnelian? I'm worried about scratching the lg frivoles, too.

Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> I am SO not going there, but Seinfeld. [emoji12]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> TGG, I do the soap and toothbrush with all my diamond jewelry...do you think it's ok to do it with the carnelian? I'm worried about scratching the lg frivoles, too.
> 
> Thank you! [emoji8]



Carnelian is very durable and should be fine. 
I would not use a toothbrush on your large frivole earrings. Just a soft cloth.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


>




Thank you, thank you, for getting my humor!
I went to the VCA @ Bergdorf, and I can't believe I used the Flava Flav line on my lovely SA. She was surprised by the analogy but totally "got it" and laughed. My new favorite VCA SA! [emoji106]&#127996;



texasgirliegirl said:


> Carnelian is very durable and should be fine.
> 
> I would not use a toothbrush on your large frivole earrings. Just a soft cloth.




Thank you!!! I'll just keep using my VCA cloth on both and then have London Jewelers clean the pieces whenever I go in (which is embarrassingly frequently),


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Thank you, thank you, for getting my humor!
> I went to the VCA @ Bergdorf, and I can't believe I used the Flava Flav line on my lovely SA. She was surprised by the analogy but totally "got it" and laughed. My new favorite VCA SA! [emoji106]&#127996;



Humour is essential  

I totally get sarcasm too, FYI


----------



## nycmamaofone

Hi ladies!  I was wondering how much it costs to service my vintage alhambra bracelet (5 motifs in mother of pearl).  I noticed that some of the pearl clovers are loose and am worried they may fall off.  Thanks!


----------



## joanneminnie

Mutiny said:


> We asked about MOP and water damage because our daughters wear their sweets pendants almost every day. It is ok to take a shower with MOP jewelry if you forget to take it off, but they should be dried off right away. We heard stories about French women who go on holiday to St Tropez and swim in the sea with their MOP and come back to the store complaining that their MOP pieces are defective. Apparently, water can make the MOP shrink and pull away from the clover setting and you will see gaps between the MOP and the gold.  So shrinkage is the main concern with MOP and water.




Hi, does this mean brand new MOP pieces have no gaps between MOP and the gold? I just bought a new pair of earrings and they have big gaps... I'm now very annoyed as this is my first piece. Please help me verify.. Much appreciated!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

joanneminnie said:


> Hi, does this mean brand new MOP pieces have no gaps between MOP and the gold? I just bought a new pair of earrings and they have big gaps... I'm now very annoyed as this is my first piece. Please help me verify.. Much appreciated!



Those gaps are referred to as "air lines".  You typically see that on older pieces..not new ones unless you hold the piece up to the light.  
Personally I would ask for an exchange.


----------



## joanneminnie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Those gaps are referred to as "air lines".  You typically see that on older pieces..not new ones unless you hold the piece up to the light.
> 
> Personally I would ask for an exchange.




Thanks so much! Those looks gaps rather than air lines to me... I'm attaching a picture here


----------



## texasgirliegirl

joanneminnie said:


> Thanks so much! Those looks gaps rather than air lines to me... I'm attaching a picture here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155706



How do they appear when not held directly up against a light source?
Can you still see visible gaps?


----------



## joanneminnie

texasgirliegirl said:


> How do they appear when not held directly up against a light source?
> 
> Can you still see visible gaps?




I'd say I can still see them from near... Here's another picture from a normal distance 
	

		
			
		

		
	




What do you think? I'm annoyed to see those... They does not as perfect as their video shows....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

joanneminnie said:


> I'd say I can still see them from near... Here's another picture from a normal distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155709
> 
> 
> What do you think? I'm annoyed to see those... They does not as perfect as their video shows....



Quite honestly this would not bother me at all.  These are all hand made.  The really old vintage pieces have very large visible gaps around the stones and this looks nothing like what I am describing. This piece looks normal to me but if it bothers you I would encourage you to request an exchange.
I hope that you can feel better about your new earrings soon!!  The two stone white MOP magic earrings are really beautiful!!!  I recently purchased the three stone magic earrings myself...these are the ones that you can see slightly around each motif but only when held up to the light.  As long as the motifs are secure you should be fine.


----------



## joanneminnie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Quite honestly this would not bother me at all.  These are all hand made.  The really old vintage pieces have very large visible gaps around the stones and this looks nothing like what I am describing. This piece looks normal to me but if it bothers you I would encourage you to request an exchange.
> 
> I hope that you can feel better about your new piece of VCA soon!!  White MOP is really beautiful.




Thank you so much Texasgirliegirl!!! Will keep you posted as to what happens. I'm going to give the store a call tomorrow. Thank you again, I feel much better now after talking with you!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you so much Texasgirliegirl!!! Will keep you posted as to what happens. I'm going to give the store a call tomorrow. Thank you again, I feel much better now after talking with you!



Absolutely!!!!  I just hope that you can feel better about your earrings.  These are so pretty and it sounds like you aren't happy with your overall experience.  Hopefully your SA can put your mind at ease tomorrow and don't forget to request the travel pouch and some cleaning cloths.


----------



## ZoobaAruba

Hello, 

After reading through the thread, I'm still unsure, which stones are the easiest to care for? Or rather which would withstand 24/7 wear? The info in this thread is slightly different from a few others. Isn't onyx very durable? And what's the final word on MOP, can it be worn 24/7?

I'm planning on buying a 5 motif bracelet, I like the MOP, onyx and carnelian best, but I want to choose the most durable stone. I'm not especially rough on my jewellry, but I wear my bracelets 24/7.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ZoobaAruba said:


> Hello,
> 
> After reading through the thread, I'm still unsure, which stones are the easiest to care for? Or rather which would withstand 24/7 wear? The info in this thread is slightly different from a few others. Isn't onyx very durable? And what's the final word on MOP, can it be worn 24/7?
> 
> I'm planning on buying a 5 motif bracelet, I like the MOP, onyx and carnelian best, but I want to choose the most durable stone. I'm not especially rough on my jewellry, but I wear my bracelets 24/7.




Hi ZoobaAruba, I'm no expert but I don't think VCA pieces are meant to be worn 24/7. I have the MOP 5 motif bracelet and I have to be careful with perfumes and lotions. I also avoid getting water on it. I can't speak about the other two though.


----------



## ZoobaAruba

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi ZoobaAruba, I'm no expert but I don't think VCA pieces are meant to be worn 24/7. I have the MOP 5 motif bracelet and I have to be careful with perfumes and lotions. I also avoid getting water on it. I can't speak about the other two though.



Oh  that's disappointing. I wear a gold chain bracelet with a similar clasp as the VCA bracelets as one of my daily wears, and I always have trouble trying to take it off/put it back on myself, which is one of the reasons I rarely take it off.


----------



## CATEYES

ZoobaAruba said:


> Oh  that's disappointing. I wear a gold chain bracelet with a similar clasp as the VCA bracelets as one of my daily wears, and I always have trouble trying to take it off/put it back on myself, which is one of the reasons I rarely take it off.



Besides the solid gold pieces (which I have the 10 motif and love as its so low maintenance) the onyx is the only that I've heard can be worn 24/7. Although, if you put on lotion or perfume, the black will show it and has to be wiped off often similar to a black patent bag, shoes or car as the shininess shows whatever is on them more than other colors. Just may drive you crazy wiping it but won't hurt the stone. 

MOP will not fair well if worn 24/7 as it is a delicate stone. 

Carnelian I have several pieces of and sometimes wash dishes with the sweet bracelet on and put lotion and perfume on my neck where the necklace is and they all look brand new. So, I'm not certain what is recommended for carnelian (besides VCA site stating is delicate) but has proven not for me. Hope that helps!


----------



## ZoobaAruba

CATEYES said:


> Besides the solid gold pieces (which I have the 10 motif and love as its so low maintenance) the onyx is the only that I've heard can be worn 24/7. Although, if you put on lotion or perfume, the black will show it and has to be wiped off often similar to a black patent bag, shoes or car as the shininess shows whatever is on them more than other colors. Just may drive you crazy wiping it but won't hurt the stone.
> 
> 
> 
> MOP will not fair well if worn 24/7 as it is a delicate stone.
> 
> 
> 
> Carnelian I have several pieces of and sometimes wash dishes with the sweet bracelet on and put lotion and perfume on my neck where the necklace is and they all look brand new. So, I'm not certain what is recommended for carnelian (besides VCA site stating is delicate) but has proven not for me. Hope that helps!




Thank you!


----------



## Thedanz

See http://www.jtv.com/library/gemopedia good resource on stone info.


----------



## swisshera

ZoobaAruba said:


> Hello,
> 
> After reading through the thread, I'm still unsure, which stones are the easiest to care for? Or rather which would withstand 24/7 wear? The info in this thread is slightly different from a few others. Isn't onyx very durable? And what's the final word on MOP, can it be worn 24/7?
> 
> I'm planning on buying a 5 motif bracelet, I like the MOP, onyx and carnelian best, but I want to choose the most durable stone. I'm not especially rough on my jewellry, but I wear my bracelets 24/7.



I have a MOP piece and Onyx pieces from the 3, and I have been too lazy to take off the Onyx without knowing that it is also a soft stone, and after wearing the onyx bracelet for a few days straight, it looks OK but I am taking it off now too after researching online. I think the highest maintenance stone from the 3 would be MOP, the store always always remind me to wear it last and take it out first and just don't contact it with water, soap, or perfume. So I stopped wearing the MOP bracelet. 

If you want something that is durable and easy to be care for, I think diamond or a plain gold ones without stone would be easier to take care.


----------



## L etoile

Has anyone used Mikimoto cleaning cloths on VCA MOP? I have so many Mikimoto cloths; it seems like they should work on MOP, too?


----------



## Brooklynite

Hello all,
I'm curious how you store VCA necklaces. DH just bought me a Socrate pendant and I'm not sure how I should store it. I do wear it daily. Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Brooklynite said:


> Hello all,
> I'm curious how you store VCA necklaces. DH just bought me a Socrate pendant and I'm not sure how I should store it. I do wear it daily. Thank you!


I just store my necklaces in a jewelry tray since I rotate frequently. If you really want to protect it, store it in a VCA pouch.


----------



## 2lgt2qt

Brooklynite said:


> Hello all,
> I'm curious how you store VCA necklaces. DH just bought me a Socrate pendant and I'm not sure how I should store it. I do wear it daily. Thank you!



I put mine back in the travel pouches for my pieces, separately, so they don’t scratch each other. 

As for cleaning: MOP needs more maintenance - I personally clean each motif at the end of each wear using a qtip. For diamond pieces, I usually take them off in shower especially if I’m using soap, shower gel, or shampoo. Diamond pieces are easier to clean in my mind, every month or so, I just dip them in the cleaning solution. I had my WG diamond necklace for 4-5 years now - it’s still shiny and I don’t think I need to replate rhodium yet. Hope this helps!


----------



## luvprada

What would be the best cloth to use on Carnelian? Thanks!


----------



## Bling&Bags

Is malachite impossibly difficult to care for? I tried on the 5 motif bracelet and the green is tdf. But just concerned how delicate it is and how it would fade or become matte. I always take off my bracelets at the end of the day. But for example, if it's on the wrist, and I'm washing my hands before eating etc, it would be hard to not get it splashed on from time to time. Would love to hear any of your experiences with it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Styleanyone

I am thinking of getting my mom chalcedony bracelet. Does chalcedony easy to care or it likes malachite - can’t touch water? Thank you


----------



## SilverBen

Bling&Bags said:


> Is malachite impossibly difficult to care for? I tried on the 5 motif bracelet and the green is tdf. But just concerned how delicate it is and how it would fade or become matte. I always take off my bracelets at the end of the day. But for example, if it's on the wrist, and I'm washing my hands before eating etc, it would be hard to not get it splashed on from time to time. Would love to hear any of your experiences with it. Thanks in advance!



I’ve had my malachite pieces for about 8 months now and have noticed a bit of dulling and scratches from when they were stacked with other solid gold pieces, particularly my Juste un clou bracelet. I think a little water is fine if it is just quickly wiped off. I waited so long to buy the malachite because of how soft it was but I just have to pay a bit more attention to what I stack it with! The green is soooo beautiful


----------



## LanaA

Hello,

Since the thread is here I thought my question could be answered

For the between the finger rings, in this case, the butterfly. Does anyone know how durable the ring is? I’m not worried about the stones, more so the setting and it’s fragility. I’m going on a long trip in the summer and I wondered if it would be a good idea to take the ring with me or not.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LanaA said:


> Hello,
> 
> Since the thread is here I thought my question could be answered
> 
> For the between the finger rings, in this case, the butterfly. Does anyone know how durable the ring is? I’m not worried about the stones, more so the setting and it’s fragility. I’m going on a long trip in the summer and I wondered if it would be a good idea to take the ring with me or not.



Hi Lana - I have the MOP and Pave Butterfly ring, and I've worn it all day every day for over a year. I have no issues with the ring at all, and it's still as beautiful as the day I got it.

I don't think you'll need to be worried about the durability, unless you're going to be extensively working out or doing activities where you could scratch your ring up (rock climbing, swimming, etc). I do not wear it during these types of activities as I do not want to take the risk of it knocking or scratching into a hard surface.

If you're comfortable bringing it and wearing it from a safety standpoint, I do not think you need to worry about it from a durability standpoint. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## LanaA

Thank you! I love hearing from someone who has the same type of ring. I feel better taking it with me but will be careful since I do tend to be a bit clumsy, Ive already hit the ring on my computer ‍♀️


----------



## Bee-licious

HeidiDavis said:


> I would definitely ask your SA for one.  I didn't get a polishing cloth the first time I purchased something, but I received one (without asking) the second time I bought a piece.  I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it.  I think they include one if they think of it.  I wouldn't expect it to be a problem for VCA to give/send you one.


How about ordering online? Do online people get one too I wonder?


----------



## LuckyMe14

Bee-licious said:


> How about ordering online? Do online people get one too I wonder?



I have ordered online as well and I did receive the cloth, in store last time I did not (but already have one so forgot to ask).


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Are there any cautions we know for the sweet butterfly turquoise bracelet? If it is worn with a Love bracelet, could it get scratched? (I guess if it slides over or under?) And if worn when washing up some dishes is it really bad if it gets a little wet? (Obviously not trying to soak it but almost impossible to never touch water.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys. I love the vintage earrings but I’m afraid they are too heavy for my earlobes. Has anyone ever had the clasp in the back removed for it to turn into a stud? Just to make it lighter in weight


----------



## MamaOfA

Hi everyone, wondering about the durability of wearing the Guilloche collection daily and how to take care of it?


----------



## jhs001

MamaOfA said:


> Hi everyone, wondering about the durability of wearing the Guilloche collection daily and how to take care of it?



Me too! One SA advised it will patina but I can’t imagine what that looks like. I wear the VA YG bracelet 24/7 and it’s beautiful and very low maintenance. I want to purchase a pendant and cannot decide on Guilloche or Rose Gold.
Is the VCA Rose Gold plated? 
Thanks in advance for any replies!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys. I love the vintage earrings but I’m afraid they are too heavy for my earlobes. Has anyone ever had the clasp in the back removed for it to turn into a stud? Just to make it lighter in weight


I can barely feel them. No issues at all.


----------



## DS2006

jhs001 said:


> Me too! One SA advised it will patina but I can’t imagine what that looks like. I wear the VA YG bracelet 24/7 and it’s beautiful and very low maintenance. I want to purchase a pendant and cannot decide on Guilloche or Rose Gold.
> *Is the VCA Rose Gold plated?*
> Thanks in advance for any replies!!!



No, the rose gold is solid 18k rose gold.


----------



## chanelliel

I just got my first VCA piece and it's the holiday pendant (white gold guilloche with a diamond) and I was wondering how often I should consider having it cleaned ? I want the white gold to keep it's shine and I picked it over the grey MOP since its more durable for every day wear but having read all the comments about tarnishing... I'm kind of nervous now.


----------



## Bisoux78

celeanonme said:


> I just got my first VCA piece and it's the holiday pendant (white gold guilloche with a diamond) and I was wondering how often I should consider having it cleaned ? I want the white gold to keep it's shine and I picked it over the grey MOP since its more durable for every day wear but having read all the comments about tarnishing... I'm kind of nervous now.


The higher the karat of jewelry, the less likely it will show any tarnish. In general, tarnishing is mostly seen in jewelry that has lower gold karat and is usually seen in items that have less than 14 karats of gold. Little tarnishing may be observed in 14 karat gold jewelries and very seldom in 18 karat gold. 
You'd have to be pretty rough with your 18kt jewelry for it to get tarnished.


----------



## chanelliel

Bisoux78 said:


> The higher the karat of jewelry, the less likely it will show any tarnish. In general, tarnishing is mostly seen in jewelry that has lower gold karat and is usually seen in items that have less than 14 karats of gold. Little tarnishing may be observed in 14 karat gold jewelries and very seldom in 18 karat gold.
> You'd have to be pretty rough with your 18kt jewelry for it to get tarnished.


Good to know - I tend to be a little rough on jewelry that I don't take off but I should be okay. I've had a love ring for 4 months and it's pretty scratched up already... my fault for keeping it on during a rock scramble section of a hike haha. But as a necklace it's exposed to less than my ring so that's good, I think the only thing I get concerned about is running and sweat, should be fine right?


----------



## lilpikachu

celeanonme said:


> But as a necklace it's exposed to less than my ring so that's good, I think the only thing I get concerned about is running and sweat, should be fine right?


I don’t think you need to worry about running and sweat 

The HP is 18ct WG so you can get it wet without worrying about it getting ruined (as opposed to MOP)


----------



## chanelliel

lilpikachu said:


> I don’t think you need to worry about running and sweat
> 
> The HP is 18ct WG so you can get it wet without worrying about it getting ruined (as opposed to MOP)


Awesome, I'm new to 18ct metals so I just want to be sure and not ruin nice things  glad I picked a necklace that I can really enjoy!


----------



## Bisoux78

celeanonme said:


> Good to know - I tend to be a little rough on jewelry that I don't take off but I should be okay. I've had a love ring for 4 months and it's pretty scratched up already... my fault for keeping it on during a rock scramble section of a hike haha. But as a necklace it's exposed to less than my ring so that's good, I think the only thing I get concerned about is running and sweat, should be fine right?


I personally take off my jewelry before I work out but your regular hot summer day sweat should be fine. I wore my 2018 HP while on holiday in Japan last year during a heat wave and it was perfectly fine afterwards...like 98 degrees hot and I was sweating like crazy. lol.


----------



## chanelliel

Bisoux78 said:


> I personally take off my jewelry before I work out but your regular hot summer day sweat should be fine. I wore my 2018 HP while on holiday in Japan last year during a heat wave and it was perfectly fine afterwards...like 98 degrees hot and I was sweating like crazy. lol.


Oh damn, yeah I just went for a run in nyc and it was like 60 degrees, nothing compared to that! but I do run frequently so it's nice that itll be fine, thank you all for your input!! trying not to ruin nice things haha


----------



## lilpikachu

celeanonme said:


> Awesome, I'm new to 18ct metals so I just want to be sure and not ruin nice things  glad I picked a necklace that I can really enjoy!


It’s always good to ask - that’s what we’re here for! 

The VCA WG HP this year is truly gorgeous! 

I really love the stones that VCA uses for their pieces (eg. carnelian, onyx, MOP) but I don’t know if I will ever end up getting anything that is not solid gold from VCA because of the fact that you are not supposed to get the stones wet.  I like to wear my jewellery 24/7 and not have to keep removing it every time I go near water.  Like you, I would not want to ruin nice (and expensive) things!

From what I’ve read on this forum, some people say you can get certain stones wet but I don’t wanna test that out in case something goes wrong


----------



## chanelliel

lilpikachu said:


> It’s always good to ask - that’s what we’re here for!
> 
> The VCA WG HP this year is truly gorgeous!
> 
> I really love the stones that VCA uses for their pieces (eg. carnelian, onyx, MOP) but I don’t know if I will ever end up getting anything that is not solid gold from VCA because of the fact that you are not supposed to get the stones wet.  I like to wear my jewellery 24/7 and not have to keep removing it every time I go near water.  Like you, I would not want to ruin nice (and expensive) things!
> 
> From what I’ve read on this forum, some people say you can get certain stones wet but I don’t wanna test that out in case something goes wrong


I agree! I like to keep my jewelry on, the only thing I remove is my ring when I climb - if I take any more off I would start losing stuff haha. The HP I got is an upgrade from the tiffany elephant necklace that I wore for 3 years straight previously, I really don't take things off haha 

I love the stones and I'd love to own a few but the SA also told me they can replace the stones (at least grey MOP) for $180, which seems super cheap to me considering the pendant price is $2600 so that made me hesitate :/ What about Onyx/Agate? I hear they're fine with water!


----------



## lilpikachu

celeanonme said:


> I agree! I like to keep my jewelry on, the only thing I remove is my ring when I climb - if I take any more off I would start losing stuff haha. The HP I got is an upgrade from the tiffany elephant necklace that I wore for 3 years straight previously, I really don't take things off haha
> 
> I love the stones and I'd love to own a few but the SA also told me they can replace the stones (at least grey MOP) for $180, which seems super cheap to me considering the pendant price is $2600 so that made me hesitate :/ What about Onyx/Agate? I hear they're fine with water!


I love onyx! I always wanted the onyx earrings 

I should probably ask my SA how much it would cost to replace the stones if they got damaged. If it’s $180 to replace the stones, that’s actually quite reasonable.

I think you made a safe choice with the HP - if you’re quite sporty and active you basically have nothing to worry about 

Are you planning to buy a grey MOP piece?


----------



## chanelliel

lilpikachu said:


> I love onyx! I always wanted the onyx earrings
> 
> I should probably ask my SA how much it would cost to replace the stones if they got damaged. If it’s $180 to replace the stones, that’s actually quite reasonable.
> 
> I think you made a safe choice with the HP - if you’re quite sporty and active you basically have nothing to worry about
> 
> Are you planning to buy a grey MOP piece?


My SA said the grey MOP was $180 to replace so I imagine Onyx would be a similar price 

I was deciding between the grey MOP and the HP and picked the HP but I still can't get the grey MOP out of my head.. I would love it as a necklace but it would be weird since I don't want to rotate them and the bracelet only comes in alternating with pave... so I might wait and see if they do anything else with it, I'm not sure especially because it's so delicate..


----------



## lilpikachu

celeanonme said:


> My SA said the grey MOP was $180 to replace so I imagine Onyx would be a similar price
> 
> I was deciding between the grey MOP and the HP and picked the HP but I still can't get the grey MOP out of my head.. I would love it as a necklace but it would be weird since I don't want to rotate them and the bracelet only comes in alternating with pave... so I might wait and see if they do anything else with it, I'm not sure especially because it's so delicate..


You could always get the grey MOP necklace and wear it on special occasions  otherwise wait it out.  

Hopefully they come out with other grey MOP pieces in the new year!


----------



## bluegrapefruit

Hi! This has been quite helpful so far. I’m thinking of getting my first VCA piece and would like something that is hard wearing. This has ruled out MOP. I was thinking of onyx. I’d like to wear it 24/7 and wear it in the water. Does anyone have any personal experience with onyx and how hard wearing it is?

thank you


----------



## ramonafun

Frivole earrings are amazing - but hard to sleep with .  I also had the posts soldered permanently in by VCA so that they wouldn't wiggle.

You can always use the Mohs scale to determine hardness. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohs_scale_of_mineral_hardness
Onyx is about a 6.5-7 which is pretty good.


----------



## glamourbag

bluegrapefruit said:


> Hi! This has been quite helpful so far. I’m thinking of getting my first VCA piece and would like something that is hard wearing. This has ruled out MOP. I was thinking of onyx. I’d like to wear it 24/7 and wear it in the water. Does anyone have any personal experience with onyx and how hard wearing it is?
> 
> thank you


Aside from fingerprints, it is one of the easier to care for stones. That and carnelian. I know a few who shower with it; despite SAs saying its not the best to do so (but if you were to ,of them all, it is the stone most likely to withstand the elements (so to speak)).


----------



## jhs001

bluegrapefruit said:


> Hi! This has been quite helpful so far. I’m thinking of getting my first VCA piece and would like something that is hard wearing. This has ruled out MOP. I was thinking of onyx. I’d like to wear it 24/7 and wear it in the water. Does anyone have any personal experience with onyx and how hard wearing it is?
> 
> thank you


I’m not sure about onyx but will follow. I also prefer to wear my gold 24/7 and am very pleased w my hammered gold bracelet. I’ve had it about a year and it looks brand new. Took it off once at doctor and I have two children under two. If no one had great onyx or carnelian anecdotes, I recommend solid YG.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Does anyone knows or have experience with the care and maintenance for the VCA sweet Alhambra watches (onyx, rose gold MOP, guilloche)?


----------



## bluegrapefruit

glamourbag said:


> Aside from fingerprints, it is one of the easier to care for stones. That and carnelian. I know a few who shower with it; despite SAs saying its not the best to do so (but if you were to ,of them all, it is the stone most likely to withstand the elements (so to speak)).


Super helpful thanks for replying!


----------



## StephKZ

Hi. My husband bought me vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in Mother of pearl. It was too large so they sent it to New York tonhave links taken out. I just received it back and I’m in love. However I’ve worn it for two days only (put it on after perfume) take off before bed and won’t wear in shower or pool. However, it occurred to me that I self tanned the day before I received my bracelet. I usually self tan during spring/summer (I’m a California girl) and it occurred to me that I should check to see if this will stain or ruin the mop. I usually apply it at night and shower first thing in the am so it’s not exposed to direct wet tanner, but o know sometimes sweat can make the color to clothing so I worry about my bracelet. I plan to wear my bracelet daily. Shall I give up my glo? Also, I’m new to VCA, I intend to care for my jewelry but if the MOP should ever get damaged, is this an extremely expensive fix or is it something that’s possible to be replaced?


----------



## Sexypiggy

Hi everyone I have an onyx vintage alhambra necklace which I have worn on and off for a few years. I shower and sleep in it and it looks new.

I also have pure MOP earrings which I do not shower in. I picked a bit of dust off it the other day and noticed that my nail left a scratch on the surface. In my experience MOP is very delicate, even a fingernail can scratch it.
Hope this helps


----------



## sassification

Is it safe to use ultrasonic cleaner to clean the WG or YG items without stones?

Eg guilloche line


----------



## EpiFanatic

sassification said:


> Is it safe to use ultrasonic cleaner to clean the WG or YG items without stones?
> 
> Eg guilloche line


I think if you have a plastic strainer in the ultrasonic it would be fine.  I even use it for the pieces with pave.  As long as your jewelry isn't banging against metal in the ultrasonic, I think there won't be scratches.  Gold jewelry hitting plastic is fine with me.


----------



## sassification

EpiFanatic said:


> I think if you have a plastic strainer in the ultrasonic it would be fine.  I even use it for the pieces with pave.  As long as your jewelry isn't banging against metal in the ultrasonic, I think there won't be scratches.  Gold jewelry hitting plastic is fine with me.


The one i ordered doesnt have a strainer, maybe i go look around for a small plastic basket to put inside.. thanks my dear! I was geyting tired of having to constantly clean manually or bring back to store and i thought vca must use some ultrasonic cleansing no..? Although i dont know hoe they do it for mop ones


----------



## lonelyphoton

sassification said:


> The one i ordered doesnt have a strainer, maybe i go look around for a small plastic basket to put inside.. thanks my dear! I was geyting tired of having to constantly clean manually or bring back to store and i thought vca must use some ultrasonic cleansing no..? Although i dont know hoe they do it for mop ones



In case it might be helpful in your search, I have this nylon strainer basket for my ultrasonic: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085MF1J0/ref=cm_sw_r_oth_api_i_VMWTP9W4MZNVXG8YVJ00?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Like @EpiFanatic I am only ok with gold hitting plastic…the metal baskets in direct contact with jewelry make me squirm.


----------



## sassification

lonelyphoton said:


> In case it might be helpful in your search, I have this nylon strainer basket for my ultrasonic: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085MF1J0/ref=cm_sw_r_oth_api_i_VMWTP9W4MZNVXG8YVJ00?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Like @EpiFanatic I am only ok with gold hitting plastic…the metal baskets in direct contact with jewelry make me squirm.


Thanks so much dear! I couldnt find any actually that fit  i happen to find a plastic soap dish tray that is quite small but should do the trick.. i just have to do less items each time..

The ultrasonic machine i got is only 16cm across -.-


----------



## lonelyphoton

sassification said:


> Thanks so much dear! I couldnt find any actually that fit  i happen to find a plastic soap dish tray that is quite small but should do the trick.. i just have to do less items each time..
> 
> The ultrasonic machine i got is only 16cm across -.-


Your ultrasonic sounds so cute and compact! Glad you were able to find a tray that works for it


----------



## sassification

lonelyphoton said:


> Your ultrasonic sounds so cute and compact! Glad you were able to find a tray that works for it


I got this, i hope its good? Lol its on its way to me.. i researched a few based on Hz and Power.. it looks quite industrial to me. I will test it on my glasses and non VCA 18k pieces first! Hahaha



			https://shopee.sg/product/406582/2662721589?smtt=0.6436110-1654847777.9


----------



## delaneyyeckk

Hello, 
In terms of wearing onyx 24/7 and not taking it off often has anyone had any issues with it? Do you shower with your piece on? If so, have you noticed any staining or shrinking? I was advised that it’s not ideal to shower or wear onyx 24/7 as it can stain due to the water. I was also informed that any perfume/lotion that may be put on can alter the appearance as well. Does the stone scratch easily? 
Thanks in advanced (:


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Notorious Pink said:


> Hmm...if I know I'm going to be wearing it again the next morning, I have a separate velvet-lined jewelry box where I put the day's jewelry. I keep the VCA polishing cloth in there, and I just lay the necklace down on it with nothing touching the necklace. That should be ok, right?


Did u get the polishing cloth with the jewelry? I asked about this and they said they didnt have a polishing cloth.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DustyRoseInk said:


> Did u get the polishing cloth with the jewelry? I asked about this and they said they didnt have a polishing cloth.


Wow, that was 7 years ago. I don’t do that anymore, I keep my pieces in their travel cases.
I do have VCA polishing cloths, but I only get them when I ask for them. After all these years (and purchases), I think I only have two.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

FWIW, I've been told by 2 SAs that they no longer provide cleaning clothes. Wah.


----------



## tenshix

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> FWIW, I've been told by 2 SAs that they no longer provide cleaning clothes. Wah.


Is this in the US? I haven’t been able to get any out here with any of my purchases but I was able to in Singapore last December. Not sure about now though.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

tenshix said:


> Is this in the US? I haven’t been able to get any out here with any of my purchases but I was able to in Singapore last December. Not sure about now though.


One was from the e-boutique. Another was at the Wynn in Vegas. And the SA in Vancouver, BC said the same. Oh, I guess that's 3 folks then. Whoops.


----------



## stephbb9

NYC has told me many times that they are out.
I got mine in Paris at different times with my purchases.


----------



## LVinCali

I am somewhat new to VCA, but received a cloth when I asked a boutique in the US for one in April after a small purchase and received a second (didn’t ask) with a 10 motif necklace in June from the same boutique.  Prior to that, all my purchases this year were online in the EU and none came with a cloth.


----------



## pblog1

does anyone know whether it’s fine to submerge earclips in water?  its gold and diamond so I’m not worried about damaging a stone, but im wondering whether its fine to submerge the ear clip in light of the spring.   Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

pblog1 said:


> does anyone know whether it’s fine to submerge earclips in water?  its gold and diamond so I’m not worried about damaging a stone, but im wondering whether its fine to submerge the ear clip in light of the spring.   Thanks!


It’s totally fine, go ahead without worry.


----------

